# KPNQwest down? alle homepages gefährdet?



## Transmitter (5. Juni 2002)

hi!

wie ihr wohl gehört habt / gelesen habt ist kpnqwest insolvenz!!! 

auch heise berichtet in mehreren artikeln davon!

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-03.06.02-000/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-31.05.02-001/

was aber leider noch nicht klar ist, ob und welche host davon betroffen sind .. also .. ist hosteurope davon betroffen???

und welche anbieter könnte es noch treffen?
und welche folgen könnte das für uns haben??
uns, die user und uns, die wichtige und nicht so wichtige homepages im net stehen haben???

wenn jmd wüsste, ob hosteurope davon irgendwie betroffen ist, wäre nett, wenn er mir bescheid geben könnte!

cu - transmitter


----------



## dritter (7. Juni 2002)

Mal sehen was alles Betroffen ist.. 

Jedenfalls ist nun auch die KPN Österreich Insolvent.. 

Unglaublich. Wie kann so ein großer Konzern Pleite gehen?

KPN-Der größte Europäische Carrier Pleite...


----------



## Transmitter (7. Juni 2002)

ja, gell ... das ist heftig .. 

ich habe mich jetzt noch mal durch die hosteurope site gewühlt .. und die haben ne 3fach redunante anbindung .. hoffe, das wird dann nicht betroffen sein .. aber ich würde immer noch gerne was aus zuverlässigen quellen hören! ..

evtl. ruf ich da auch morgen mal an oder so 
mir ist´s wirklich wichtig, dabei gehts schon um ein bissel geld! ...


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Juni 2002)

noch ein link 

=>  a4c - lest die news 
=> keine ahnung  


Socke


----------



## Quentin (11. Juni 2002)

http://derstandard.at/?channel=WEBSTANDARD&ressort=PROVIDER =)


----------



## Transmitter (12. Juni 2002)

perfekt .. dann ist ja alles in ordnung .. bei kpnqwest wird noch mal versucht bares aufzutreiben, und hosteurope hat ne 3-fach redundante  .. *beruhigung* 

thx für eure antworten!


----------

